# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Materialsuche ...

## st´ip

Ich suche für kommende Saison ein Setup zum Freeriden, mit dem man aber auch gut auf harten Pisten unterwegs ist und auch Touren gehen kann....natürlich muss man irgendwo abstriche machen.

Hätte mir den K2 Hardside oder einen Atomic charter vorgestellt mit Marker tour f12 Bindung und Dalbello VIRUS tour.
was sagt ihr dazu?!?! Habt ihr bessere Ideen?

danke!

----------


## georg

Die eierlegende Wollmichsau..  :Wink:  ..also eine konkrete Empfehlung gebe ich dir nich, aber Anhaltspunkte:

Ski
Freeriden heißt breiter Ski. Tourengehen heißt leichter Ski. Diese Kombination ist an sich kein direkter Widerspruch, geschäumte Glasfaserski sind auch in breiten Versionen nicht zu schwer.

Schwierig wird es mit der Anforderung: Harte Piste. Eine harte Piste verlangt wegen der Laufruhe und Dämpfung einen Sandwichski mit Holzkern und Alugurten. Ich kenne bis dato keinen Kunststoffski der da wirklich Freude macht. Nachteil dieser Konstruktion ist das Gewicht.

Für das Carven auf der Piste ist auch ein stark taillierter Ski jotwendig, also keiner der üblichen superbreiten Freireiter sonden relativ schmal unter der Bindung so, daß ein theoretischer Radius von 16-20m überbleibt. zB 75-80mm unter der Bindung ca 120-130mm bei der Schaufel wären mal brauchbare Werte.

Konkret zum Ski: Der Atomic Charter hat 100mm unter der Bindung dh. Carven ist mit dem schon eher mühsam. Geht, aber nur mit radikalsten Aufkantwinkel durch die Höhenänderung starken Krafteinsatz also sicher keine Runtergondelei mehr. Der Aufbau ist ein Holzkern mit Glasfasergurten, was an sich recht gut klingt, gefahren bin ich das Ding (noch) nicht.

Tourenbindung
Zum Freeriden benötigst du eine stabile Tourenbindung da gibt es derzeit nur zwei: Die Fritschi Freeride und die Marker. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile. die Freeride ist leichter, die Marker sicherlich steifer. Die Marker hat einen meiner Meinung nach ziemlichen Nachteil: Zum Wechseln zwischen Gehen und Fahren muß man aus der Bindung aussteigen. Beim Freeriden mag das egal sein beim richtigen Tourengehen macht mich das wahnsinnig ich hatte mal so einen Schei$dreck nämlich die Fritschi light aber die ist Teufelseidank Geschichte.

Schuh
Der Virus ist ein 3 Schnaller. Also ich hab mit 3 Schnallern durchwegs keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, außer du suchst einen Hauspatschen. Da brauchst dann keine Marker sondern nimmst dir eine Dynafit und ein Glasfaserschaumtourenbrett. Natürlich kann ich über den Schuh konkret nichts sagen, den hatte ich noch nie an, aber ich stehe auf 4 Schnallen wenn er abfahrtsorientiert sein soll. Aber beim Schuh ist das wichtigste, dass er paßt. Der beste Schuh ist ein Müll wenn er unangenehm ist wenn er zugemacht ist. Und zwar richtig zugemacht. Da hilft nur probieren und zurückgeben.

Sonstiges
Der Vollständigkeit halber muß ich erwähnen, dass beim Budget ein LVS, Sonde, Schaufel, erste Hilfe und ordentlicher Rucksack dabei sein sollte. Muß ich aber dir wohl nicht sagen..

Zusammenfassend:
Mir wäre der Ski unter der Bindung zu breit bzw zu wenig tailliert.
Bindung: Wegen der Umschaltung und auch Gewicht würde ich die Fritschi Freeride nehmen obwohl ich Fritschi wegen deren Drehpunkt und arroganten Serviceabteilung (quasi Monopolstellung) hasse.
Schuh: Also wenn die nicht eine technische Revolution erfunden haben dann wäre mir der vermutlich durch die 3 Schnallen nicht recht. Mit 1,8kg und 3 Schnallen kann der aber verglichen mit anderen Herstellern nicht wirklich abfahrtsorientiert sein. Ausprobieren?

----------


## st´ip

LVS und co steht schon bereit ;-) 
Danke für deine Hilfe! Der K2 hat laut angaben 1800 Gramm, also nicht zu schwer und mit 98 unter der Bindung breit genug zum Powdern und nicht zu breit zum Gehen. (131/98/119) und einen leichten Rocker.
klingt ja mal nicht schlecht.... 
Die Marker Tour ist mit 1700 Gramm sehr leicht (Fritschi freeride pro 2200g, Fritschi Eagle 1700g)

----------


## georg

> Die Marker Tour ist mit 1700 Gramm sehr leicht


 Echt???  Letztes Jahr haben die doch noch >2kg angegeben?? Hmmm.. na dann. Aber ich glaubs erst wenn ich sie auf der Waage sehe.  :Wink:  Bis jetzt hab ich die nur komplett montiert genossen. Damit schaut die Sache wieder anders aus.. bei dem Gewicht macht dann auch ein relativ leichter Schuh wieder Sinn, weil da bist du eher in der Tourliga als im reinen Freireiterbereich und Pistenbereich wo ich dich jetzt hingesteckt habe. Dann würde mich das Aussteigen bei der Umstellung zwischen Gehen/Fahren umso mehr stören.

Den K2 habe ich glatt übersehen. Was mir bei dem Ski besonders gut gefällt ist die angeblich (wurde mir geschildert) relativ weiche Schaufel, ich komme mit solchen skiern einfach besser zurecht. Der K2 hat auch eher gerade Skieenden: Super um die Ski in den Schnee zu rammen und den Kollegen aus der Gletscherspalte zu bergen. Er hat Holzkern und Titanaleinlagen.. ich bin den Ski leider noch nie gefahren aber ich würde verdammt gerne mal und von den techn. Daten einem Atomic Charter sicher vorziehen.



> Der K2 hat laut angaben 1800 Gramm


 2kg bei 175cm

----------


## st´ip

i glaub die marker tour f10/f12 sind für 2011 neu!

ja den k2 werd i mal näher ins Auge fassen. movement sollten ja auch net so schlecht sein.
an am reinen pistenski werd i eh net vorbeikommen.

dann hätt i was zum touren gehen/freeriden, an alten public enemy zum park fahren und an pistenski...

----------


## noox

Konkret kann ich zwar nix sagen, aber ich würde mir überlegen, was dir wichtig ist.

Ist dir das Raufgehen wichtig, oder dann die Abfahrt. Mit welchen Leuten bist unterwegs. Wennst mit - ich sag mal im übertragenen Sinn mit - XC-Biker unterwegs bist, die raufhirschen wie die bösen, kannst nu so gut drauf sein, aber es ist mühsam mit schwerem Zeugs. Wenn du aber hauptsächlich mit Leuten unterwegs bist, die du locker in die Tasche steckst bzw. die eher relaxed beim Raufgehen sind, kanns ruhig eine etwas abfahrtsorientiertere Ausrüstung sein.

Wenn du aber auf den Geschmack kommst, dass dir sowohl Touren als auch Variantefahren daugt, dann wirst früher oder später vermutlich eh zwei Paar Ski dafür haben. So gesehen ist es vielleicht besser jetzt eher was Bergauf-Orientiertes zu kaufen, und später mal für's Varianten-Fahren eine Fette Latte - eventuell mit einer Baron oder Duke für kurze Anstiege oder relaxte Touren.

Und falls es nicht auf's letzte Eizerl Gewicht ankommt, vielleicht doch beim Skishuh was Steiferes nehmen.

----------


## st´ip

naja ich sag mal ich bin nicht mit den pros unterwegs ;-) möcht halt einfach einen Tag am Wochenende eine Tour gehen und den anderen Tag powdern/all mountain,...
Und dabei bin ich auf jeden fall abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs. Möchte mir halt diese Saison keine 2 Paare leisten, darum soll halt für alle Bedingungen was dabei sein....

----------


## georg

Dann ist das Gewicht für dich absolut nebensächlich. Ich fahr solche Sachen mit Skiern wo das Stück 2kg wiegt und die Bindungen nochmals 2,5kg: Head Monster 78 mit naxo21. Das ist mein Favoriten bei Touren. Nur wenn es sehr schwer wird und ich glaube an meine konditionellen Grenzen zu stoßen zB bei Gletschertouren jenseits der 3500m, dann nehme ich meine Tourenlatten mit einer leichteren Bindung: Head Alpinist mit Silvretta Pure. Aber immer noch nicht das was die "Pros" beim Raufrennen daherzahn. Die Wahnsinnigen kommen mit irgendwelchen Brettern mit einer ultraleichten Dynafit und Hauspatschen und nennen das Runterrutschen Skifahren.

Wenn die Marker wirklich unter 2kg hat dann würd ich an deiner Stelle die Bindung auf jeden Fall nehmen. Beim Ski klingt der K2 sehr gut, mir wurde auch nur gutes von dem berichtet mehr kann ich nicht sagen. Bei den Schuhen solltest du aber eher was abfahrtorientierteres nehmen, oder überhaupt Alpinschuhe nehmen soferen du welche hast die sich so aufmachen lassen, dass du damit gehen kannst.

edit: Die Marker Duke die noox erwähnt hat wäre auch zum Überlegen.

Das Ganze soll ja Spaß machen. Wenn du 1kg mehr auf den Haxn hast, dafür aber die Abfahrt richtig geil ist, dann ist es doch scheißegal ob du eine oder zwei Pausen mehr benötigt hast um Raufzugehen, oder?

----------


## st´ip

@Georg: ja auf jeden fall! Ich will unbedingt meinen Spaß bergab haben und wie gesagt ich möchte das Material auch zum normalen Freeriden (mit Lift,..) verwenden.

Bei den Schuhen evtl. einen Atomic Tracker 130? oder einen Garmont Axon....

Aber ich glaub mit den Maßen und den Daten vom K2 Hardside kann ich nicht viel falsch machen bei meinen Anforderungen oder??

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ski hab i mir jetz ned angeschaut und kann i a nix empfehlen weil ich ja mit den ganz fetten Latten raufgeh (übrigens scho sehr zach wie der Hannes schon angemerkt hat) aber zur Marker Bindung:
Auch die Tour Modelle haben die Verriegelung unter dem Schuh. Hat den Vorteil, daß es nicht unbeabsichtigt aufgehn kann aber man muß 1. aus der Bindung zum Umstellen und 2. kommt da beim Raufgehen praktisch immer Schnee rein und dann klemmts beim Zumachen.
Der andere kritische Punkt is die Steighilfe, die bei der Duke auch in der höchsten Position bissal gering ausfällt. Sieht am Foto ned so aus als wär das bei der F10/F12 anders. Die Fritschi FR is da besser.
Ich würd mir die Duke trotzdem wieder kaufen weil ich merk da so gut wie keinen Unterschied zu einer Alpinbindung beim Abfahren und darauf kommts bei einer FR-Bindung für mich an.

Und zum Schuh. Mich wundert, daß der Vorschlag vom georg kommt aber wenn du einen Alpinschuh nimmst tu dir den Gefallen und mach ihn ned auf zum Raufgehn  :Wink: 
Ich hab letzten Winter aber auch erkannt, daß so a Tourensohle durchaus Vorteile hat, also wenns am Geld ned fehlt würd ich einen Freerideschuh kaufen.

----------


## st´ip

ok....i glaub dass die marker auch niedriger baut als die fritschi oder?!?!

Hab ma mal den Coomback von k2 angschaut...net so viel unterschied zum hardside....oder doch was fetteres?!?! aber i glaub 100 is a guter kompromiss unter da bindung?!?!

----------


## st´ip

oder da Sidestash?! :-)

----------


## georg

> Mich wundert, daß der Vorschlag vom georg kommt aber wenn du einen Alpinschuh nimmst tu dir den Gefallen und mach ihn ned auf zum Raufgehn


 Ist zwar OT, aber warum?? Ich mach meine Schuhe beim Gehen immer auf, sowohl die Alpin- als auch die Tourenschuh. Warum soll ich mich mit zugemachten Dingern abquälen? Ist offen doch viel bequemer. Hab die Tourenschuh sogar am Klettersteig/Steilhang mit Steigeisen offen edit: oder zumindest sehr locker eingehängt.

----------


## georg

> oder doch was fetteres?!?! aber i glaub 100 is a guter kompromiss unter da bindung?!?!


 Mehr würd ich sagen wird dann zach wie da Rooky schon geschrieben hat. Auf der harten Piste isses dann auch nimmer toll. Also ein Kompromiss über 100mm ist schon ein sehr einseitiger Kompromiss würd ich meinen.

edit: Steighilfe ist sehr subjektiv. Ich benötige die hohe Steighilfe einer Fritschi nie (hat auch keine andere Bindung eine solch radikale Steighilfe), und ich verfolge durchaus mal eine Tiroler Lifttrasse an der Grenze der Fellhaftung (nur um zu sehen wann mir die Puste ausgeht).  :Lol:

----------


## georg

> Hat den Vorteil, daß es nicht unbeabsichtigt aufgehn kann aber man muß 1. aus der Bindung zum Umstellen und 2. kommt da beim Raufgehen praktisch immer Schnee rein und dann klemmts beim Zumachen.


 Zu 1.) Sicher ein Vorteil. Mir ist bis jetzt jede Bindung außer der naxo21 aufgegangen egal ob Fritschi Freeride oder Silvretta. Zu 2.) Ich könnt ma gut vorstellen, dass der Klapperatismus vereist. 
Das kann man nur ausprobieren.
edit: Für mich ist das wie gesagt ein enormer Nachteil aus der Bindung aussteigen zu müssen -> DER Ausschließungsgrund. Echt schade  :Frown:  weil ich bräuchte dringend eine Alternative zu Fritschi.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ist zwar OT, aber warum?? Ich mach meine Schuhe beim Gehen immer auf, sowohl die Alpin- als auch die Tourenschuh. Warum soll ich mich mit zugemachten Dingern abquälen? Ist offen doch viel bequemer. Hab die Tourenschuh sogar am Klettersteig/Steilhang mit Steigeisen offen edit: oder zumindest sehr locker eingehängt.


Ich hab beides probiert und nur mit offenen Schuhen hab ich mir Blasen gelaufen weil ma im Schuh rumrutscht. Is vielleicht noch ärger wenn so a extrem schwerer Ski unten dran hängt  :Wink: 
Hab die gleiche Aussage aber auch scho von anderen gehört also es liegt ned an meine Haxn  :Big Grin: 

Ich hab mir schon einmal a höhere Steighilfe gewünscht. Kurz danach hab ich abgeschnallt weil ma zu steil worden is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> Hab die gleiche Aussage aber auch scho von anderen gehört also es liegt ned an meine Haxn


 Falsche Schuhe? Auch die anderen..  :Wink:  Kann natürlich sein, dass man dann Blasen kriegt. Heißt aber, dass der Schuh/Socken wirklich nicht optimal paßt.

----------


## Zap

> LVS und co steht schon bereit ;-)
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe! Der K2 hat laut angaben 1800 Gramm, also nicht zu schwer und mit 98 unter der Bindung breit genug zum Powdern und nicht zu breit zum Gehen. (131/98/119) und einen leichten Rocker.
> klingt ja mal nicht schlecht....
> 
> Die Marker Tour ist mit 1700 Gramm sehr leicht (Fritschi freeride pro 2200g, Fritschi Eagle 1700g)


Ich kenn die neuen Bindungen von Marker (noch) nicht, aber wenn die tatsächlich so 'leicht' geworden sind, dann würd ich sie an deiner Stelle nehmen, wenn du gern dropst. 
Es sei denn, du willst wirklich vermehrt Touren gehen, dann würde ich zu Dynafit greifen, was halt neue Schuhe impliziert - da gibst mittlerweile auch sehr steife Modelle.

Ich hab auf meinen Black Diamonds (ähnliche Maße wie oben) die Vertical ST geschraubt und bin echt von der Steifigkeit begeistert. Wesentlich besser, als meine alte Fritschi. 
Klar, richtig hohe Drops würde ich nicht am laufenden Band machen, die Bindung hält es dennoch ab und an aus. Bei wirklich langen Touren, weit abseits und ohne Anbindung an etwaige Erste-Hilfe-Infrastruktur, sind hohe Drops aber sowieso kein Thema bzw die Ausnahme.

Der K2 (131/98/119) mit leichten Rocker klingt jedenfalls vernünftig! Auf harter Piste ist das noch fahrbar und im Powder sowieso der Überhammer, solltest du bisher nur Schmäleres gefahren sein.

----------

